# MIC-KEY tube replacement



## alysn1drlnd (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a case where pt presents to ER because he removed his MIC-KEY tube, ER doc put new on in...what code would I use for this, or is it covered under the acuity level code (9928x) assigned. The code I was looking at is 43760 but the descriptor for this seems a bit more extensive than what the ER doc reported...

Thanks!


----------



## RFoster1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Can you post the actual note?


----------



## RFoster1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is what Encoder Pro says about CPT 43760:

43760  
Change of gastrostomy tube, percutaneous, without imaging or endoscopic guidance  


Lay Description      

The physician changes a gastrostomy tube via percutaneous approach. No imaging or endoscopic guidance is utilized. If the old gastrostomy tube has been placed endoscopically, the physician must remove it by snaring and pulling it out through the mouth. A new tube is placed percutaneously through the abdominal wall via the existing tract. A small incision is made through the skin and fascia. A large bore needle with suture attached is passed through the incision into the lumen of the stomach. The needle is snared and the needle and suture are removed via the mouth. The gastrostomy tube is connected to the suture and passed through the mouth into the stomach and out the abdominal wall. The gastrostomy tube is sutured to the skin.  

Coding Tips      

For insertion of a gastrostomy tube under fluoroscopic guidance, see 49450; endoscopic placement of a gastrostomy tube, see 43246.


----------

